# PM Modi announces all-India lockdown over Covid-19, will be in place for 21 days



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2020)

Source: PM Modi announces all-India lockdown over Covid-19, will be in place for 21 days


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Tuesday announced complete lockdown of the entire country, as part of government’s stringent efforts to tackle coronavirus disease Covid-19.
> 
> “Today, I am going to announce a very important measure in our fight against Covid-19. The entire country will be under lockdown from today. The complete lockdown will come into effect from midnight tonight,” PM Modi said in his address to the nation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2020)

So does that mean everything will be closed for 21 days? Will this be 24 hours? If so, how do we get food, medicines, etc if needed?

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes but there will be exempted categories of services. If you have checked amazon app you will see a banner showing only essential items are available for purchase from now on so I am guessing that ecomm delivery will be incl in exempted services & they will deliver only essential items like groceries & medical supplies.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 24, 2020)

how long will this phase last?Will this situation truly ever be resolved as long as a cure for the disease isn't invented?

No matter how much people are forced to live in isolation,without a definite cure this whole crisis has the potential to re-emerge at any given time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> how long will this phase last?Will this situation truly ever be resolved as long as a cure for the disease isn't invented?
> 
> No matter how much people are forced to live in isolation,without a definite cure this whole crisis has the potential to re-emerge at any given time.


Biological evolution principle,by next year a majority of human population will have developed immunity towards this virus making it no different than any common cold in future.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2020)

What about food delivery services such as swiggy?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> What about food delivery services such as swiggy?


I am guessing mostly off because most restaurants won't be able to open because of absence of a majority of workforce.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2020)

On the contrary, I think services like swiggy will go on overdrive on other countries. Many restaurants are opting to only provide food on delivery and closed the dine-in.
India could also follow suite.

Food is an essential commodity and blocking it will really throw lot of people who don't live with families.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> So does that mean everything will be closed for 21 days? Will this be 24 hours? If so, how do we get food, medicines, etc if needed?


Its not a curfew, but a lockdown. If you are reasonable requirement for food/medicine, you would need to prove that to the police that may try to block your path.

Although, I have seen footage of police taking it more seriously and charging lathis to the people who are going outside, so go at your own risk. 

For medicines, it would help if you have the doctor's prescription ready to show, if you have one.

Also, I heard that essential things like food will also be delivered through government vehicles, but I am not sure about that one.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 25, 2020)

One more thing will be open : Banks/ATMs
But no credit is given to this community despite providing service at such crucial time.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2020)

Well, since currencies are one of the best mode to transfer virus, it's better to stick to online modes of payment if you can.
Or don't ask for change. xD


----------



## theterminator (Mar 25, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Well, since currencies are one of the best mode to transfer virus, it's better to stick to online modes of payment if you can.
> Or don't ask for change. xD



which is even more dangerous environment for a bank cashier/teller to work in , gloves stop you from counting notes. So they are left with no option then to touch it with their bare hands. Machines are good when you count large number of notes but retail withdrawals are typically in between 1000 to 25000 & if you think that people are not coming to bank branches for withdrawals and sticking to online payments then you’re mistaken. In fact, the rush has increased in many places and people are withdrawing cash even more to keep their pockets full.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2020)

@Vyom don't mean to be pessimistic but very low chances of swiggy/zomato working during this period. You are forgetting that restaurants need workers to commute from their homes without public transport & not everyone has a pvt vehicle/can afford fuel cost. May be a few restaurants can manage but majority can't. No other way now,either eat pre-cooked food or eat maggi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2020)

theterminator said:


> which is even more dangerous environment for a bank cashier/teller to work in , gloves stop you from counting notes. So they are left with no option then to touch it with their bare hands. Machines are good when you count large number of notes but retail withdrawals are typically in between 1000 to 25000 & if you think that people are not coming to bank branches for withdrawals and sticking to online payments then you’re mistaken. In fact, the rush has increased in many places and people are withdrawing cash even more to keep their pockets full.


As long as you don't touch your face/eyes/nose/mouth,it should be fine. Just wash your hands as per guidelines once the work is over/before eating lunch. I thought people would prefer ATMs now that withdrawal charges have been removed.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> As long as you don't touch your face/eyes/nose/mouth,it should be fine. Just wash your hands as per guidelines once the work is over/before eating lunch. I thought people would prefer ATMs now that withdrawal charges have been removed.



Its very easy to read these instructions but to implement it at a public place with full precision is very hard . there will be that one moment or touch to your face/eye/nose inadvertently . 
ATMs get their cash from banks. The staff at currency chests which provide this cash are exposed to this risk every time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Vyom don't mean to be pessimistic but very low chances of swiggy/zomato working during this period. You are forgetting that restaurants need workers to commute from their homes without public transport & not everyone has a pvt vehicle/can afford fuel cost. May be a few restaurants can manage but majority can't. No other way now,either eat pre-cooked food or eat maggi.


Just checked both Swiggy, Zomato and all restaurants are closed except the 2-3 which are running at homes in my society. Good thing I know how to cook for myself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just checked both Swiggy, Zomato and all restaurants are closed except the 2-3 which are running at homes in my society. Good thing I know how to cook for myself.


Good for you


----------



## theterminator (Mar 25, 2020)

Meanwhile in banks 


iCloud


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Meanwhile in banks
> 
> 
> iCloud


Seriously?? Which bank/area is this? Also what exactly they all were holding in their hands,chq for deposit/withdrawal.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Seriously?? Which bank/area is this? Also what exactly they all were holding in their hands,chq for deposit/withdrawal.



the bank is sbi , not sure about the area although its highly likely that its a semi urban/ rural branch. The books are passbooks and the papers are withdrawal forms. its a very recent video as no other time did an employee wore masks and gloves in bank. Ppl are withdrawing cash a lot mainly coz atms might’ve dried up or account holder wouldn’t know how to operate or is hesitant or would want smaller notes which are not available in an atm


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> the bank is sbi , not sure about the area although its highly likely that its a semi urban/ rural branch. The books are passbooks and the papers are withdrawal forms. its a very recent video as no other time did an employee wore masks and gloves in bank. Ppl are withdrawing cash a lot mainly coz atms might’ve dried up or account holder wouldn’t know how to operate or is hesitant or would want smaller notes which are not available in an atm


I am amazed bank staff didn't call police earlier to enforce something like entry for 1-2 persons only at a time.


----------



## maheshn (Mar 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am amazed bank staff didn't call police earlier to enforce something like entry for 1-2 persons only at a time.



In my area in Kerala, I had to go to HDFC to deposit previous days' office collection. They were allowing only 1 person in at a time and queue was outside the building with separation between the people. The security at the door was giving sanitiser to everyone and making them clean up before going in. Inside also everyone was using masks and gloves. No crowding or pushing.

(Of course, they had private security guys to ensure this as well).


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am amazed bank staff didn't call police earlier to enforce something like entry for 1-2 persons only at a time.



You’ll be amazed what people are doing in the streets. 

Here’s a pic of aligarh market this morning

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200326/b1fc6bfc45d72093885b9e827c8ef787.jpg

The shops are open 7-11 am and people today have come out in large numbers.
I can verify this since I am in office today.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> iCloud


What is this "iCloud". An image? Can't you embed here?


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

Vyom said:


> What is this "iCloud". An image? Can't you embed here?



its a video


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2020)

Vyom said:


> What is this "iCloud". An image? Can't you embed here?


It is basically apple's google drive.



maheshn said:


> In my area in Kerala, I had to go to HDFC to deposit previous days' office collection.  No crowding or pushing.


Kerala always seemed to me overall more civilized than most other states.



theterminator said:


> The shops are open 7-11 am and people today have come out in large numbers.


This is probably the only country of its size/population in the world which relies more on luck than its govt & bureaucracy.


----------



## icebags (Mar 26, 2020)

lockdown wont be effective unless people are strictly isolated. may god save us.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is basically apple's google drive.
> .



actually my google drive is full so had to use icloud


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2020)

We have to accept the possibility of all of us getting infected by the end of this year. Social isolation is just trying to delay it.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> You’ll be amazed what people are doing in the streets.
> 
> Here’s a pic of aligarh market this morning
> 
> ...


Bhai your office is open? Uncle in track suit got no chill


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> which is even more dangerous environment for a bank cashier/teller to work in , gloves stop you from counting notes. So they are left with no option then to touch it with their bare hands. Machines are good when you count large number of notes but retail withdrawals are typically in between 1000 to 25000 & if you think that people are not coming to bank branches for withdrawals and sticking to online payments then you’re mistaken. In fact, the rush has increased in many places and people are withdrawing cash even more to keep their pockets full.


Those surgical gloves can help in counting notes. AFAIK it is not transmitted through paper, right?


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Bhai your office is open?



yeah


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Those surgical gloves can help in counting notes. AFAIK it is not transmitted through paper, right?



Till now there hasn’t been a reported case through paper but nobody is denying that paper cant be a mode of transmission.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> yeah


Modi ko letter likho.



theterminator said:


> Till now there hasn’t been a reported case through paper but nobody is denying that paper cant be a mode of transmission.


Every newspaper is printing on first page that as per WHO it cannot be transmitted via paper.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Modi ko letter likho.


No, im involved in rendering one of the essential services 



billubakra said:


> Every newspaper is printing on first page that as per WHO it cannot be transmitted via paper.



Do they also write that you must wash hands after reading?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> No, im involved in rendering one of the essential services
> 
> 
> 
> Do they also write that you must wash hands after reading?


Times Group serves ThePrint legal notice for coronavirus transmission through paper report


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Times Group serves ThePrint legal notice for coronavirus transmission through paper report



They may have served legal notice but don’t deny the fact that it can be transmitted through newspapers.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> They may have served legal notice but don’t deny the fact that it can be transmitted through newspapers.


Coronavirus won’t spread through newspapers: Experts


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Coronavirus won’t spread through newspapers: Experts



From what I can gather from the article, its rather risky to touch a newspaper since this virus is very new to mankind. Hence, its better to wait till a conclusive evidence is available.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> They may have served legal notice but don’t deny the fact that it can be transmitted through newspapers.


Actually even the article in question says you are least likely to be infected by touching newspaper compared to any other source so basically if you are in such a situation that you can get infected by newspaper then you already would have been infected by some other source long ago.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually even the article in question says you are least likely to be infected by touching newspaper compared to any other source so basically if you are in such a situation that you can get infected by newspaper then you already would have been infected by some other source long ago.



yes and that’s on the basis of evidences so far. You never know what’s in store with this virus. Do you want to take that risk?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> yes and that’s on the basis of evidences so far. You never know what’s in store with this virus. Do you want to take that risk?


Well I am washing my hands every time after touching any external object coming from outside so it does not make any difference to me either way.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Well I am washing my hands every time after touching any external object coming from outside so it does not make any difference to me either way.



That’s not the story with everyone. One may forget to wash inadvertently. Man is not a machine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> That’s not the story with everyone. One may forget to wash inadvertently. Man is not a machine.


Yes but that's the point.If someone forget to wash their hands inadvertently then chances of catching infection from newspaper will be still least compared to any other source or even breathing in the air outside.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes but that's the point.If someone forget to wash their hands inadvertently then chances of catching infection from newspaper will be still least compared to any other source or even breathing in the air outside.



Why take a chance


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> From what I can gather from the article, its rather risky to touch a newspaper since this virus is very new to mankind. Hence, its better to wait till a conclusive evidence is available.


If it can be transmitted via newspaper then it will also transmit via Currency. And people who use their tongue to count the currency will be infected first.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Why take a chance


Exactly so washing hands is must & if you are washing hands 10 times a day without handling newspaper then washing 11 times is just as easy in my opinion.



Zangetsu said:


> If it can be transmitted via newspaper then it will also transmit via Currency. And people who use their tongue to count the currency will be infected first.


No need for that,just touching your face/eyes/nose/mouth after touching currency note is enough then.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Exactly so washing hands is must & if you are washing hands 10 times a day without handling newspaper then washing 11 times is just as easy in my opinion.
> .



You can win an argument over it but its advisable to not take chances with an unknown virus. Let the research be done in detail.


----------



## icebags (Mar 26, 2020)

when going out, pay the food/ grocery vendors through paytm and ask the newspaper delivery boy to go for isolation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2020)

theterminator said:


> You can win an argument over it but its advisable to not take chances with an unknown virus. Let the research be done in detail.


I don't care about winning argument for such serious issue,It is more of a personal choice based on currently available facts so if you want to be extra cautious then it is also good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2020)

icebags said:


> when going out, pay the food/ grocery vendors through paytm and ask the newspaper delivery boy to go for isolation.


That is anyway recommended but again nothing much because you need to wash your hands anyway after coming to home because of touching the items at food/grocery vendor place so even if you give currency it is still the same.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 27, 2020)

Markets during 7-11 am in Aligarh

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200327/147ef9027d142ce2f93ec3ed08ac603d.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200327/0034c84bbc0fec0f54f7be755b883a02.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2020)

^^I am seriously doubting the effectiveness of this lockdown,looks like in the end it will all come down to India's luck.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2020)

icebags said:


> when going out, pay the food/ grocery vendors through paytm and ask the newspaper delivery boy to go for isolation.


Are you people getting newspaper ? From last 5 days the newspaper here is not available due to lockdown.

The virus can spread through any medium so its better to follow the two key points for prevention:
_1. Wash your hands after coming from outside
2. Don't touch your face without washing your hands_


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2020)

Not getting newspaper since 25th here.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^I am seriously doubting the effectiveness of this lockdown,looks like in the end it will all come down to India's luck.


But since the past 2 days or so the cases haven't increased exponentially like in other countries.



Zangetsu said:


> Are you people getting newspaper ? From last 5 days the newspaper here is not available due to lockdown.
> 
> The virus can spread through any medium so its better to follow the two key points for prevention:
> _1. Wash your hands after coming from outside
> 2. Don't touch your face without washing your hands_





whitestar_999 said:


> Not getting newspaper since 25th here.


Newspapers are easily available atleast here. We have curfew also here.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 28, 2020)

billubakra said:


> But since the past 2 days or so the cases haven't increased exponentially like in other countries.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 28, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> View attachment 18903


Yes bro, they are increasing in the range of 100- around 180 per day, that's a lot. But not comparable with countries which are not doing good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Yes bro, they are increasing in the range of 100- around 180 per day, that's a lot. But not comparable with countries which are not doing good.


If you haven't watch Chernobyl, do it asap. The number of cases are low because we haven't done enough tests and there is a shortage of test kits. Only those showing symptoms are being tested. One might be a carrier while being resistant to it and without any of the symptoms.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 29, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Yes bro, they are increasing in the range of 100- around 180 per day, that's a lot. But not comparable with countries which are not doing good.


*www.news18.com/news/india/with-jus...rate-for-coronavirus-is-worrying-2552845.html
What happened to the forum. Where is my dark mode?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.news18.com/news/india/with-jus...rate-for-coronavirus-is-worrying-2552845.html
> What happened to the forum. Where is my dark mode?


Forum software is updated & most probably all theme options need to be reinstalled.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Yes bro, they are increasing in the range of 100- around 180 per day, that's a lot. But not comparable with countries which are not doing good.


India already touched 1000 count (987 today) in cases & 25 deaths.



SaiyanGoku said:


> One might be a carrier while being resistant to it and without any of the symptoms.


Yes, that's True. Some Super Immune people who shows no symptoms are the fastest carrier of the Virus.

Now, Plasma is being transplanted from the recovered patients onto the critical condition patients.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> What happened to the forum. Where is my dark mode?


It is back.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 30, 2020)

US, Italy, Spain has more confirmed cases than China now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2020)

^ Number of people who have recovered in China is reported to be around 75k  and I'm sure they aren't releasing results of newer tests.
(Coronavirus (COVID-19) map)


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> US, Italy, Spain has more confirmed cases than China now.
> 
> View attachment 18917


I was watching an interview of Dr. Anthony Fauci. He said that cases in America will raise. As per him the country doesn't need to panic as the cases are rising because they are testing people and detecting it. 2 days back FDA approved a kit which can detect covid in 5 minutes. Now as per this guy cases might touch 1-2 mn and fatalities 100-200k, though 200k is the worst case scenario and it won't touch that number. They are solely working on isolation and testing. Bill Gates also gave an interview and he also said the same thing that number of cases means that they are testing people. Then I began to search how many people are we testing per day and I wasn't able to find anything credible. Any idea brothers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2020)

billubakra said:


> I was watching an interview of Dr. Anthony Fauci. He said that cases in America will raise. As per him the country doesn't need to panic as the cases are rising because they are testing people and detecting it. 2 days back FDA approved a kit which can detect covid in 5 minutes. Now as per this guy cases might touch 1-2 mn and fatalities 100-200k, though 200k is the worst case scenario and it won't touch that number. They are solely working on isolation and testing. Bill Gates also gave an interview and he also said the same thing that number of cases means that they are testing people. Then I began to search how many people are we testing per day and I wasn't able to find anything credible. Any idea brothers?


Not sure but we are definitely not testing more than 20-30% of US/EU/China testing.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not sure but we are definitely not testing more than 20-30% of US/EU/China testing.


We are only testing VIP's I guess.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 30, 2020)

*www.livemint.com/news/india/38-442...cted-so-far-icmr-official-11585569044706.html


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 30, 2020)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200330/ae2a6bfe2214270fee7f25dffbe83193.jpg

India has a lower testing rate than Pakistan just imagine that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200330/ae2a6bfe2214270fee7f25dffbe83193.jpg
> 
> India has a lower testing rate than Pakistan just imagine that


Don't underestimate Pakistan,may be its faking rate is also more than India.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2020)

after looking at the current situation in ncr and coming days in april when DBT transfers will take place in peoples bank accounts, this country is doomed


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

*www.businesswire.com/news/home/202...stry-Unites-Promote-World-Health-Organization
Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------

